# Enrollment ceremony and application process



## Pat.Sim (9 Jun 2016)

First of all, I would like to thank everyone on here for all the information. I don't think I have had to post a single question in the last 3 years.

Now I just wanted to share my experience with everyone. The application process was fairly long, a little over a year (see signature for more details). I applied reserve force artillery and had my enrollment ceremony yesterday. It was a bit different then what I have heard and read here on the site. It started as I was expecting, paperwork. If you don't have your SN memorized you will after that night. Then it was time for the ceremony, there was a table with a picture of the Queen and a bible on it. A canadian flag was on one side. They then had the unit form up, and introduced me to the members. I then stood in front of the whole unit, and did the oath. That was pretty well the end of the ceremony. They then took me to the QM and issued me some grey coveralls, a notepad and a couple of pens. From there I finished the night training with the unit.

I wish I would have known I would have stayed to train as I would have dressed a little more appropriately. However it was still a good time. At then end of the night we all went to the mess and I got to meet all the junior ranks a little more personally.


----------



## Loachman (9 Jun 2016)

Nothing like that - in fact, nothing at all - was done when I joined.

I am glad that at least one unit is now doing what you experienced.


----------



## Pat.Sim (9 Jun 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Nothing like that - in fact, nothing at all - was done when I joined.
> 
> I am glad that at least one unit is now doing what you experienced.



I sure wasn't expecting it, however it did make for a good experience. Hopefully other future recruits can experience something similar.


----------



## JoeDos (10 Jun 2016)

Congrats on enrolling!


----------

